# LFTS 11/9!!!



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Why not...I'll get it started! Any one else have a 1.5 hr drive this morning to be in the stand in Cass County before day light??? I'm shaking the cob webs and the boys in the shower. On the road by 4:00. Hopefully we don't get our deer with the truck on the way down Just a one day hunt for us. Hope we see some good movement. A glorious time of year!!! Good luck to all!!!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Should be a great day. At my truck getting the waders on as I type listening to the coyotes go crazy. It takes a tremendous amount of effort to get where I’m going and insist on being set at least an hour before daybreak. Same wind I had Thursday when luck struck me so I’m going to the same stand. This place is getting lots of pressure and with it being the weekend I’m hoping all these guys that walk in at daylight push them my way! I love this s#%t! Good luck today everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zer0 (Nov 15, 2012)

Past 4 sets have been dismal for daylight traffic. Moving to a new area today. Fingers crossed.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Going to a new stand this morning. Should be a good one.


----------



## upnorthSB (Mar 3, 2013)

Up at at em drinking coffee. I’ll be up 16 in Leelanau this morning, looking to fill my second buck tag. Good luck to all and be safe!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Getting ready to head to Livingston. 
I've got a new ground blind I built last weekend on a field edge that I've never hunted before, but observed several deer and a ton of buck sign at.
Good luck everybody!


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Heading out in a few. Good luck guys and girls


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

Heading out in a few, central Indiana.
Good luck!


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Up and At em having coffee then headed out to my stand.24 degrees here in Huron county.


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

Two different farms to sit today for morning and eve. Heading north monday, hoping to get it done here soon.
Good luck to all us buck less trolls and non-trolls alike.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

I'm here, I'm here!!!!!! Worked late last night so the body is not wanting any part of this. Have a history of spine issues and I'm being reminded this morning. Decided to find a medium between tree stand and couch, which is pop up blind. Be out there in a bit. If anyone wants to send the private chopper over so I can get lowered in, that would be great. Good luck all. Will report back in a bit.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Let’s get it today!!! Good luck all! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

SE Jackson checking in


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

27• feels like 17• S wind at 10.
Decisions, decisions.
Time to make something happen gents!
Shoot straight!!


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Why not...I'll get it started! Any one else have a 1.5 hr drive this morning to be in the stand in Cass County before day light??? I'm shaking the cob webs and the boys in the shower. On the road by 4:00. Hopefully we don't get our deer with the truck on the way down Just a one day hunt for us. Hope we see some good movement. A glorious time of year!!! Good luck to all!!!


I do it a couple times a week, hunt until 10:30 then drive back, get a shower and go to work until 11 pm. Rarely do 2 days in a row though.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

I’m in!! On my way to a brand newPiece of property. Good luck to everyone be safe and shoot straight


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

About to sit down in Manistee county. Sat 10 to dark yesterday and only seen 3 doe's


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Driving to ross county Ohio land now for my last sit before coming home to Michigan. I’m excited. Get em guys!


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Getting different reports of Wind Direction from 3 different weather apps. Damn, looks like I’m going to go with what two out of three says.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

All set and ready for some action.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

About to head out the door now. Hoping for some good movement today, it’s certainly cold enough!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

I’ll be up a tree in a few minutes in Calhoun co. Good luck all!!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Getting ready to head out in Arenac county. 4 in camp this weekend all hitting the woods trying to kill the elusive whitetail buck! Good luck!





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Forecasted wind, 6mph, observed wind,15mph lol!
Here we go!


----------



## wolvron (Apr 17, 2008)

Decided to stay in this morning. I’m going to pick my daughter up at 11 so she can hunt this weekend. Hopefully she can put a tag on one. I have had great deer movement the last 4 days. The best part is I can scout from the house. Spotting scope, and Bino’s are all setup. Good luck to everyone that’s out.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

The start to my week long huntcation


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Saw the best deer movement of the year last night. Unfortunately I'm not sure that i'll be able to make it out again this weekend. 
Master classes in the am, on call for the rest of the weekend. 
Its going to be a busy one too with how cold it has been...
Go get em boys and girls!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

Just settled on stand in northern Macomb county. Bumped a couple on the walk in. Not too windy just yet but nice and cold. Good luck guys....orange army is coming. Let’s get it done....


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

Locked and loaded in northern Macomb. Be safe


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Give em hell Jeff!!!


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

I get 5 yds from my stand and there was a deer bedded right underneath. He took off like a horse and then I heard him in the woods snorting. Hopefully he comes back. Don’t think he winded me as it seems to be in my favor


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Locked in and puffy gear is on, didn’t push anything on my way in which i was worried about. Time to sip coffee and wait on day break. Good luck all


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

A bit breezy today but gonna giver hell this morning. I tell ya what, sitting in a heated ground blind with windows this early in the season feels like cheating and will make ya soft! Should be lots of bone hitting the ground today. Good luck and shoot straight to all out.


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Been on stand for 20 minutes. I prefer these breezy conditions compared to yesterday morning’s stillness. This may be my last day to hunt before firearms opener. Crossing my fingers for some great rutting activity. Good luck everyone, shoot straight, and stay safe.


----------



## homer666 (Jul 20, 2018)

I'm up in my stand in north dickinson county. Past few times out all I've seen are does. Yesterday was 4 does 3 fans and no bucks. Hopefully that changes today. Good luck all and shoot straight.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

I'm gonna miss sunrise again. Always seems to be something I forget in the morning, LOL. That's ok. I'm not ready to use the climber in the pitch dark yet. Today feels like the day, fellas!

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm in the same stand my son shot his Buck last Saturday. Saw an absolute giant go through here Wednesday night. Fingers crossed. Shoot straight!


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Been sitting here for over 30 minutes. Now I gotta dump. I even gave myself plenty of time to get that handled before I came out.


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

tubejig said:


> Been sitting here for over 30 minutes. Now I gotta dump. I even gave myself plenty of time to get that handled before I came out.


Ill keep a watch on you for the sharted thread.


----------



## fishgod (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm settled in here in Ottawa again. Changed it up today a bit. Parked in a different spot, came in from a different direction, and dragged my sTinks drag the last 1/4 mile down the trail to my mock scrape hoping to have one follow me in. Lots of fresh tracks in the snow here. Wind is perfect here, light and right in my face. Getting light now. Good luck everyone. 

Sent from my Life One X3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

I just want to see a deer... any deer.


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

25' up in the saddle in the middle of some oaks here in Clare county. There are 2 small scrapes to my south, hopefully somebody wants to freshen then up. It was a loud walk in with the crunchy snow and leaves and bumped 1 just about at the tree I wanted. GLA


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Just watched a doe getting run by five bucks. She could hardly run any more. Lead buck was decent, kept turning to push off challengers.


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

Just managed to drop my grunt tube trying to get a drink of water so there's that.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I’m in also, Branch county and this wind is brutal, I don’t like where I’m sitting on this field edge but I had to good bucks cut threw this grassy point and past this stand yesterday morning, just had what would have been my best buck cutting the corner perfect, don’t know if he seen me or what but it just didn’t happen, been so close all week, I have till Monday so I just keep at them.
Flight


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Didn't hunt this morning and a shooter is laying in the middle of the hay field next to my house with a doe. Time for the stands between bedding areas.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Slept in this morning, went out chasing ladies last night. Im watching the meadow behind house now, five does come from trail by my stand and then the buck ive been after. And thats what happens when you think with the wrong head.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

bigbucks160 said:


> 3 small bucks and 11 does


Yes bigbucks I’d be happy to come hunt with you next year!!


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

MichiFishy said:


> Slept in this morning, went out chasing ladies last night. Im watching the meadow behind house now, five does come from trail by my stand and then the buck ive been after. And thats what happens when you think with the wrong head.


sounds like you are in the rut too lol


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

The rut will do that. Is your neck all swelled up? I hope you atleast were able to lock a doe down last night. Now go kill a good buck - it's NOVEMBER


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

1 lonely 5pt so far here in Kent.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Bowhunt said:


> Just watched a doe getting run by five bucks. She could hardly run any more. Lead buck was decent, kept turning to push off challengers.


Wow that is cool! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

MichiFishy said:


> Slept in this morning, went out chasing ladies last night. Im watching the meadow behind house now, five does come from trail by my stand and then the buck ive been after. And thats what happens when you think with the wrong head.


Rack wasn't big enough for the ladies last night?


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

BulldogOutlander said:


> sounds like you are in the rut too lol


I try to live a more "pure" life during the season to prevent situations like this. Shes gonna have to go soon, planning on sneaking out there to sit the rest of the day.


----------



## whiteoakacorn (Sep 20, 2012)

So cold. Great time to be out. Going to hit a different spot tonight. C’mere deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Just a lonely doe so far.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Just had a tall 4 point at 20 yards and knew something didn't look right before skipping off.
It sure gets your blood pumping on the ground!


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

I think im hitting the wall. Bucks are frustrating me and Ive been hunting hard since September. 

Im ready to equalize the game on Friday.

Today might be Tgigs final stand.

Prayin for a bruiser cuz im tarred.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## whiteoakacorn (Sep 20, 2012)

zimmzala said:


> Just managed to drop my grunt tube trying to get a drink of water so there's that.


I dropped a glove. And I stare at it telling myself there is no way that just happened. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Just had a six pt at 5 yards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

whiteoakacorn said:


> I dropped a glove. And I stare at it telling myself there is no way that just happened.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hate it when that happens ....I have found its amazing what you can retrieve with a half open pocket knife tied to the rope you pull your bow up with....might be something to try


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)




----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

3 does so far, they got down wind of me and turned around and snuck off. At least they didn’t make a big show of it.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## whiteoakacorn (Sep 20, 2012)

Bowhunt said:


> View attachment 453861


Why is he still standing? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whiteoakacorn (Sep 20, 2012)

Tryin2 said:


> I hate it when that happens ....I have found its amazing what you can retrieve with a half open pocket knife tied to the rope you pull your bow up with....might be something to try


I’m managing with a small spare but I like your idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

This wind is cold.

Looking to tag out so I can go in the house.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Best I can do so far. 5 yards. Need a big one to follow his script.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

zimmzala said:


> Just managed to drop my grunt tube trying to get a drink of water so there's that.


Did that last night. Somehow the lanyard snagged the bark on the tree just below my stand. Managed to snag it with my arrow.


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

2 bucks chasing does but they moved off into bedding area. I’ve been pinned to the side of the tree since daybreak. Only 10’ up in the saddle so I guess I camp here. 
Glad I brought coffee.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Had a group of does 15 yards in the wrong side never knew I was here. I’m sitting in the ground with leafy camo suit.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Just watched a real good one walk by the stand I wanted to hunt, back just would not allow it. 8 pt with a split g2 and I could see 3 kickers along with it. Never put eyes on him before. Hes a keeper for sure.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

whiteoakacorn said:


> Why is he still standing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thinking the same thing lol


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

It’s glorious!


----------



## Shagy (Sep 20, 2001)

Just hit a good one, 4 yards on the ground. Think I heard it go down


----------



## Yohann (Sep 15, 2009)

Note to self, candy should be sugar free when bringing a kid hunting!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Kiddo is bumming. Shot just under a big doe. He got cold. Time for breakfast.


----------



## Fissshh On! (Apr 22, 2010)

Who says Hunters are the only ones to wear camo, these Does got it all figured out


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

4 doe out in front of me and it’s spitting snow now. I sure am glad to have battery heated insoles in my boots. The wind is extremely cold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Shagy said:


> Just hit a good one, 4 yards on the ground. Think I heard it go down


Heck yes!!!! Keep us up to date!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Headed out here soon for a 11-4 sit! Switching it up a bit! 35, light breeze, overcast. Should be moving all day!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Two does just came through.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

U of M Fan said:


> Two does just came through.


Get ready.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Im in, last 10 yards took 25 mins, does are bedded within 30 yds of stand. No spooking but i dont see the buck with them, guessing hes locked one down. Think i missed my best chance at him this a.m. Luckily im used to women costing me opportunities.


----------



## vincke07 (Feb 17, 2012)

Stuck a decent one at 9:45. Snuck in right below me. Finally turned at 12 yds and I watched the arrow disappear mid body behind the front leg. Clean pass through and good blood at the shot site. Waiting for dad then taking up the track.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

stickbow shooter said:


> Get ready.


They must of been lesbians.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Windy and cold! Slowest morning of the week for me, only saw a couple fawns. 

On the bright side, had a successful track job on a doe I shot 30 minutes before dark last night. Shot was a little back and low, so waited until this morning. She made a wide 300 yard half circle and died in some swail grass 5 yards from the field edge. Haven't had to do a track like that in awhile. It was good practice.

My kind of recovery!


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Set up 20 minutes ago... just had a 3 point cruise in.... now I’m hearing excessively loud talking... ugh


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> Did your neighbor possibly hit him? Looks like a roughed up spot of hide in the "empty hole" below his spine. Not sure if a wound would show like that a year later?


Yes that’s a wound but he got it before
Rifle season and after last years pic.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Sat till 11 saw a couple more small bucks. Got brunch. SIL is back out. I’m going back out in a bit.


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

3 fellas looking for a spot to hang some stands.... looks like they were an hour late... 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Had a 4 pointer cross in front of me at 5 yards while I was walking down my trail.


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

Should be walking out to my stand for an evening sit especially after having to sit out this mornings hunt.... Instead as I am putting on my camo my work phone rings..... So here I go. Good luck to everybody who gets out tonight! This working for a living sucks lol!!!


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Coyote came through, man they’re hard to kill with a bow. Second time this year they’ve caught me on the draw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Had one sneak through early this morning. Boys bday party tonight. Womans going out after with friends and dads in charge of 2 6 year old boys and a 5 month old baby till god knows when tonight lol. 

I'll be back at it tmrw morning early.....maybe









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Epic PBJ.

It was going to be an all day sit until my hunting buddy FL texted "buck down" at 9am. Not wanting to miss out on my first PBJ of the season I started scarfing it down about 10:15. Got little over half way through a nice 3.5 year old was heading my way.

I ditched the sandwich back in the Ziploc and grabbed my crossbow. He walked by at 20 yards or so. Nice 8 point. But not what I'm after. Then I see coming right behind him a buck FL named "Andre the Giant" but unfortunately he was crossing 60 yards out. They both meandered their way into small bedding pocket. This is the second time I saw Andre from that stand. First time he was 35 yards but offered no shot.

Anyways 5 minutes later climbing down it's sneaking on way to go retrieve the buck.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Lots of action for my son and I this morning, 6 bucks between us, one shooter out of range.
This guy was at the gas station in Gowen, said he got it just west of there, tagged out with this one. He gave permission to post his picture. Headed out to get one of our own!!! I hope!!!


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> Did your neighbor possibly hit him? Looks like a roughed up spot of hide in the "empty hole" below his spine. Not sure if a wound would show like that a year later?


No “empty hole” anywhere in the chest cavity. Maybe an area w low density of blood vessels, but lungs fill the entire cavity.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Ended up seeing 4 bucks and 2 does this morning at my new spot. Best sit all year.
I'm in for today, but I'll be back tomorrow morning.
Good luck tonight!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

View for the rest of the afternoon. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

first one threw the funnel tonight.
Flight


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Back at it near capac.Have my daughter about75 yards away.Hope she connects


----------



## captainpaddlebone (Sep 1, 2016)

Still at it in missaukee county, lots of activity last night, no shooters 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

On the ground with the decoy fingers crossed


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Second sit of the season. Looking for redemption for yesterday.


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

Checking in from Isabella cty. Been settled in since 3...nothing but a gorgeous evening. Good luck to all the hunters out tonight!!


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Just confirmed my daughter wants to hunt next weekend so hopefully I can get one down tonight but either way I’d be as happy or happier if she gets one


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Been frustrating not picking the right spots. Had a dandy come by the cam at 840 yesterday morning in the spot I hunted last night. I'll be there tomorrow morning and evening. Right now I'm behind the landowners barn. Saw quite a few tracks in the snow going into the small woodlot. Some pretty thick cover in here. Saw a doe or fawn about 30 minutes ago.

Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

KMB2481 said:


> My 7 year old son Shea connected on his first deer! Made an almost perfect 40 yard shot with his x-bow! Dream come true for me as he followed up his 8 years old brothers 10 pointer from the youth hunt with a nice doe! I could not be a prouder father! The 2019 season has been one we will never forget and I am yet to release an arrow!


What a great year!! Congrats to you and your kids!


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

dewy6068 said:


> Cameras have shown an increase in buck activity during daylight hours. We didn’t see any chasing last weekend or so far this weekend. Only a couple small bucks were seen this morning cruising.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s wierd up here for me I usually don’t start seeing it until week of thanksgiving


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

What is not correct in this photo?


----------



## psbuck (Sep 27, 2010)

bowhunter1053 said:


> What is not correct in this photo?


Arrow?


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

bowhunter1053 said:


> What is not correct in this photo?


flung one eh! Hopefully you didnt forget your quiver.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

A spectacular evening in the stand, no where else I would rather be.
Flight


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

No arrow????


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

bowhunter1053 said:


> What is not correct in this photo?


The corns still up


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Some people with a dog and kids just walked about 50 yards behind me. Wish I knew there was a trail there. Would have made the walk in easier. Already picked a tree 100 yards further in for tomorrow afternoons hunt.


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

She feels comfortable.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## vincke07 (Feb 17, 2012)

Had a tough time following blood through our native grass field. Ended up finding him by walking the trails, almost grid searching. Next option was to call a dog but Dad’s eagle eye spotted him where he expired. He probably ran about 200 yds.
I was surprised as I tore one lung up and clipped the other. High entrance low exit, but didn’t bleed all that well that we could see. My best buck, first buck in 8 years after passing numerous 2.5s and more 1.5s than I can count.


----------



## Eyecon (May 26, 2012)

I was checking the wind with a quick couple hits off my smoke. Look up and see the biggest buck I’ve seen in my life! Wide tall 10. Crossbow in front of me He just walked away. I didn’t have a shot as he was in the thick stuff but....


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

vincke07 said:


> Had a tough time following blood through our native grass field. Ended up finding him by walking the trails, almost grid searching. Next option was to call a dog but Dad’s eagle eye spotted him where he expired. He probably ran about 200 yds.
> I was surprised as I tore one lung up and clipped the other. High entrance low exit, but didn’t bleed all that well that we could see. My best buck, first buck in 8 years after passing numerous 2.5s and more 1.5s than I can count.
> View attachment 454145
> View attachment 454141
> View attachment 454143


Very nice, that’s a dandy congrats!!
Flight


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

New spot for the afternoon evening hunt. The deer seem to be sparse here, only saw 1 doe this. morning. They definitely have deer been skirting this pot hole hopefully one does tonight.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Spike and 4 point










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Just had a nice 2.5 (8pt.) go by nose to the ground. I'm waiting for his pappy. There's going to be some bucks shot tonight this weather is perfect!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Surely something has to show up here. Thick cover, scrapes, water, corn, beans and acorns....









Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Down wind...









Wait for it.......












BAM!!!! There goes the neighborhood. I miss 30ft.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Well this is my last hunt of my week off rutcation. Things were slow for the most part. I think the deer are waiting to party tonight with the moon out.


----------



## redneckengineer (Jan 17, 2010)

vincke07 said:


> Had a tough time following blood through our native grass field. Ended up finding him by walking the trails, almost grid searching. Next option was to call a dog but Dad’s eagle eye spotted him where he expired. He probably ran about 200 yds.
> I was surprised as I tore one lung up and clipped the other. High entrance low exit, but didn’t bleed all that well that we could see. My best buck, first buck in 8 years after passing numerous 2.5s and more 1.5s than I can count.
> View attachment 454145
> View attachment 454141
> View attachment 454143


----------



## redneckengineer (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats Trevor!!!..
That's a stud!!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Just had the big 7 I passed Wednesday go by out of range, I’m glad he wasn’t close I have seen bigger and I didn’t want to be tempted.
Flight


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

bowhunter1053 said:


> What is not correct in this photo?


im gonna need a flashlight


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Man, what a beautiful night! Hard to get bored and hard not to see deer in this spot. But it’s been slow on our farm here in Cass. But seen a few this morning and still a couple dandies on the cameras. Probably my last bow hunt of the year...hope for puller’s luck!!!


You have a better chance of shooting a state record buck tonight than the Lions do of winning the Super Bowl.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Didn't go out converted to 7th day Adventist can't be outside on Saturday. This is horrible beautiful day


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

Arrow deployed!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

d_rek said:


> Nice. Neighbors kids just drove their golf cart straight through field twice. Not even that mad as it looked like they were having a blast even though I’m sure my chances of seeing anything just dropped to zero.Years ago I had same problem but they were having fun not trying to screw me.They didn’t Evan know I was out.Hell I probaly did same thing when I was young and never knew I was s Ewing up the neighbors hunt
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

NEW HUDSON WALT said:


> You have a better chance of shooting a state record buck tonight than the Lions do of winning the Super Bowl.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

kotz21 said:


> Arrow deployed!


One of thoughs new heat seeking arrows!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Please cross your fingers fellas. OMG OMG OMG


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Sounds like some tracking will be going on tonight. Good luck.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Come on, tell us and or show us. 



Namrock said:


> Please cross your fingers fellas. OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Good luck Namrock.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

vincke07 said:


> Had a tough time following blood through our native grass field. Ended up finding him by walking the trails, almost grid searching. Next option was to call a dog but Dad’s eagle eye spotted him where he expired. He probably ran about 200 yds.
> I was surprised as I tore one lung up and clipped the other. High entrance low exit, but didn’t bleed all that well that we could see. My best buck, first buck in 8 years after passing numerous 2.5s and more 1.5s than I can count.
> View attachment 454145
> View attachment 454141
> View attachment 454143


That’s a fantastic buck! Well worth the wait. 

Those tall prairie grasses are a love/hate relationship. The deer LOVE them but I HATE tracking through them. Especially big bluestem when the stalks are blood red!


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Just got the call brother hit a buck, letting it sit and we will go looking when Im off work. He was in the same stand I shot my buck out of 3 weeks ago. He setup a doe decoy it came right in sniffing its behind. Says it was a 20yrd shot so lets see what happens!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Well big fat skunk for me tonight. Left all my stuff so I can sit that spot in the AM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

May all who are searching—find.
GLA!


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Playin' Hooky said:


> May all who are searching—find.
> GLA!


Yea thanks, he lost a doe last weekend really sucked, so this is his redemption. Best of luck to everyone out there!


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Things got real slow at 2, spotted the buck from this morning once, briefly, from a distance and one new buck. Back in a.m. 

To those of you adding some light to the night, good luck!!


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Congratulations to all the successful hunters today!
It's gonna be a good morning, I can't wait!


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Sharkbait11 said:


> Just got the call brother hit a buck, letting it sit and we will go looking when Im off work. He was in the same stand I shot my buck out of 3 weeks ago. He setup a doe decoy it came right in sniffing its behind. Says it was a 20yrd shot so lets see what happens!


Have him smell that arrow. If it smells like garbage or copper I'd give that one some time. Looks like possibly liver/gut which should be an easy recovery tomorrow if not pushed.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

buktruk said:


> Have him smell that arrow. If it smells like garbage or copper I'd give that one some time. Looks like possibly liver/gut which should be an easy recovery tomorrow if not pushed.


He said smells clean and was some bright red blood on the ground. Hes waiting it out for a bit, no real cover except a 1 acre bush it likely ran back towards so hopefully is easier trailing it then the doe last week which was in thick brush.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Slow night. 3 doe and the same 4” spike from this morning. 





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

I sure thought I had a good spot this morning. Here was my view from the different directions at my morning tree sit. I've seen lots of deer here over the past couple of weeks and I saw two big does, separately, on my way in, but 4 hours up there in the blustering wind and I didn't see anything. 

So, I went to a different public area where I've seen deer and I found this nice little wet path between a swamp and woods/fields with tracks and droppings and it had an amazing fallen tree for cover so I could stay on the ground! Score, right? A couple hours there and nothing - no sounds or even squirrels to keep me company. 

So, I move about 50 yards from that spot to a trail convergence and snuggled into prone position next to a tree. Wouldn't you know that a half an hour later, my awesomely scouted trail that I was previously waiting to ambush was being traveled by at least 4 deer together and one had antlers. Yay! Lesson in patience I suppose. They turned deeper into the swamp once they hit the main trail. A left turn would have brought them right to me, but no luck. I tried my grunt call once they were obviously heading away but got no response. 

Right as it became dark, I was visited by an owl that swooped right up near me to check me out. That was cool, but not nearly as cool as putting a good shot on a deer. Oi vey. All of this time in the woods is great experience, but I'd love a payoff soon!























Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Had a doe fawn bed 25 yards from me 10 minutes after getting into my ground blind. Pretty much sat still for 90 minutes. She got up at looked right at me , or so I thought until a 6 maybe 7 point walked up to my right. Stood broadside 12 yards away and stared at her. I thought they may have been a 4th point on 1 side but not enough to take the chance at getting a ticket so I let it walk thanks to the 4pt experiment in Mecosta County that won't amount to squat since there has been no CWD positive tests in the wild herd. Either way I enjoyed the experience.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Congrats to all who scored ! And to those following blood, hope they are short tracks with dead deer at the end of them. 

My fingers are crossed for you Norm , keep us posted !


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

bowhunter1053 said:


> What is not correct in this photo?


it’s right handed???


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

I took this 8pt at about 5:15 from the ground blind. He came out with two smaller bucks. After a couple grunts he ended up 10 yards in front of the blind. It’s Been a long season since my daughter was born October 1st. It was time to fill the freezer!


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Bought a new house this spring with 40 acres. Been busy building a barn and getting everything dialed in. I usually hunt parent’s farm, but finally hung a double ladder stand last week, so I could hunt with my kids behind the house. Saw 7 bucks this morning and finally decided to let an arrow go on this guy about 9:45. Something to be said for killing a deer on your own property. Tank of a deer with not quite the head gear to match. Dressed 185.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Mrs Jet smoked a nice doe tonight. Pics to follow.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

vincke07 said:


> Had a tough time following blood through our native grass field. Ended up finding him by walking the trails, almost grid searching. Next option was to call a dog but Dad’s eagle eye spotted him where he expired. He probably ran about 200 yds.
> I was surprised as I tore one lung up and clipped the other. High entrance low exit, but didn’t bleed all that well that we could see. My best buck, first buck in 8 years after passing numerous 2.5s and more 1.5s than I can count.
> View attachment 454145
> View attachment 454141
> View attachment 454143


Great buck! Congrats


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Namrock said:


> Sorry for the wait fellas, I have been a little busy! Thanks for all your well wishes. One hell of a night & yeah I found him!!! Mainframe 8 with 3 or 4 stickers & whole bunch of mass. I'll tell more of the story tommorow but I am 1 happy SOB!
> View attachment 454329
> 
> View attachment 454325
> ...


WOW! That is a stud! Congrats


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Namrock said:


> Then tonight happened. Had this buck on cam the last 2 years...


It doesn't get any better than that! Way to hold it together in the moment of truth! Holy mackerel -- very happy for you!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Namrock said:


> Thanks guy's, I don't know what to say, but here goes. Set up on this thick area that opens up just a little bit. I knew it looked like a good area last year when I set a stand in there. Didn't see squat in there last year & actually pulled the stand out of there. I didn't realize until about a week or so ago when I went in there with my climber that the super thick stuff to my west was a big ass doe bedding area. 1st sit the does came filing out of there & passed through that little clearing & 2 younger bucks cruising through there checking them out. Was enough for me to leave the climber right there at the base of that tree. 3 more sits there & same thing does come out, bucks cruising or chasing them girls around. Last night went back & I actually drew on a buck (3 yr old I believe, mainframe 10 with split brow on his right) in there posturing up to 2 smaller bucks at 15 yds. Decided not to & let him walk. Then tonight happened. Had this buck on cam the last 2 years. Not a ton of pics, but I knew he was at least in the neighborhood. Actually had pic Nov 4th last year standing next to my climber while I was hunting a different spot on the farm
> View attachment 454357
> Then again in December which had me optimistic that he was going to make it.
> View attachment 454361
> ...


Congrats Norm!!!! Great buck


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Namrock said:


> Sorry for the wait fellas, I have been a little busy! Thanks for all your well wishes. One hell of a night & yeah I found him!!! Mainframe 8 with 3 or 4 stickers & whole bunch of mass. I'll tell more of the story tommorow but I am 1 happy SOB!
> View attachment 454329
> 
> View attachment 454325
> ...


What a stud! That’s an incredible buck! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Damn Norm!! What a f'in monster! Congrats Man!!!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Namarock you just had to go an out do me!I’m curious what that pig is going to score. What a giant! I keep looking at the pics in awe. I’m curious to see the body pics as well and know the weight and age. You killed an absolute stud. Everything has to go perfectly and have incredible luck to get it done on a deer like this. You have pulled off a pretty incredible feat. Your in a class of a small percentage of hunters that have harvested an animal of this caliber when punching a Michigan tag. Deer like this are incredibly amazing animals, rare and in my opinion shouldn’t be taken lightly when your lucky enough to kill one. Congrats on an outstanding well deserved animal. I’m sure you have lost sleep because of this deer. I know first hand there is no describing the feeling that comes over you when you walk up to the deer and grab onto the horns for the first time. For me I work so hard for it and want it so badly that it’s pretty emotional. I eat, sleep and breath big whitetails though. It’s an addiction, complete obsession.... 
You killed an absolute giant! What more can you say....!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

Namrock said:


> Sorry for the wait fellas, I have been a little busy! Thanks for all your well wishes. One hell of a night & yeah I found him!!! Mainframe 8 with 3 or 4 stickers & whole bunch of mass. I'll tell more of the story tommorow but I am 1 happy SOB!
> View attachment 454329
> 
> View attachment 454325
> ...


Not sure if I am more impressed by your buck or your beard.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

I took my buck to get some bacon made at jj’s meats not far from that buck pole in Horton Michigan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yohann (Sep 15, 2009)

Guys with great beards kill great bucks! That’s a fact! Phenomenal Namrock!


----------



## Greenkingsalmon (May 1, 2017)

Macs13 said:


> I sure thought I had a good spot this morning. Here was my view from the different directions at my morning tree sit. I've seen lots of deer here over the past couple of weeks and I saw two big does, separately, on my way in, but 4 hours up there in the blustering wind and I didn't see anything.
> 
> So, I went to a different public area where I've seen deer and I found this nice little wet path between a swamp and woods/fields with tracks and droppings and it had an amazing fallen tree for cover so I could stay on the ground! Score, right? A couple hours there and nothing - no sounds or even squirrels to keep me company.
> 
> ...


Being in Jackson you’re awaited payoff could be a great Buck you’re in the big. buck County for sure!


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Namrock said:


> Sorry for the wait fellas, I have been a little busy! Thanks for all your well wishes. One hell of a night & yeah I found him!!! Mainframe 8 with 3 or 4 stickers & whole bunch of mass. I'll tell more of the story tommorow but I am 1 happy SOB!
> View attachment 454329
> 
> View attachment 454325
> ...


STUD!!!! Great deer! Congrats!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Namrock said:


> Thanks guy's, I don't know what to say, but here goes. Set up on this thick area that opens up just a little bit. I knew it looked like a good area last year when I set a stand in there. Didn't see squat in there last year & actually pulled the stand out of there. I didn't realize until about a week or so ago when I went in there with my climber that the super thick stuff to my west was a big ass doe bedding area. 1st sit the does came filing out of there & passed through that little clearing & 2 younger bucks cruising through there checking them out. Was enough for me to leave the climber right there at the base of that tree. 3 more sits there & same thing does come out, bucks cruising or chasing them girls around. Last night went back & I actually drew on a buck (3 yr old I believe, mainframe 10 with split brow on his right) in there posturing up to 2 smaller bucks at 15 yds. Decided not to & let him walk. Then tonight happened. Had this buck on cam the last 2 years. Not a ton of pics, but I knew he was at least in the neighborhood. Actually had pic Nov 4th last year standing next to my climber while I was hunting a different spot on the farm
> View attachment 454357
> Then again in December which had me optimistic that he was going to make it.
> View attachment 454361
> ...


My goodness !! Holy hell man ! CONGRATS


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

johnhunter247 said:


> I took my buck to get some bacon made at jj’s meats not far from that buck pole in Horton Michigan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love JJ's bacon and breakfast sausage!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Namrock said:


> Thanks guy's, I don't know what to say, but here goes. Set up on this thick area that opens up just a little bit. I knew it looked like a good area last year when I set a stand in there. Didn't see squat in there last year & actually pulled the stand out of there. I didn't realize until about a week or so ago when I went in there with my climber that the super thick stuff to my west was a big ass doe bedding area. 1st sit the does came filing out of there & passed through that little clearing & 2 younger bucks cruising through there checking them out. Was enough for me to leave the climber right there at the base of that tree. 3 more sits there & same thing does come out, bucks cruising or chasing them girls around. Last night went back & I actually drew on a buck (3 yr old I believe, mainframe 10 with split brow on his right) in there posturing up to 2 smaller bucks at 15 yds. Decided not to & let him walk. Then tonight happened. Had this buck on cam the last 2 years. Not a ton of pics, but I knew he was at least in the neighborhood. Actually had pic Nov 4th last year standing next to my climber while I was hunting a different spot on the farm
> View attachment 454357
> Then again in December which had me optimistic that he was going to make it.
> View attachment 454361
> ...


STUD buck!!! Congrats on a he!! of a buck. Well deserved


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Namrock said:


> Sorry for the wait fellas, I have been a little busy! Thanks for all your well wishes. One hell of a night & yeah I found him!!! Mainframe 8 with 3 or 4 stickers & whole bunch of mass. I'll tell more of the story tommorow but I am 1 happy SOB!
> View attachment 454329
> 
> View attachment 454325
> ...


Wow what a stud. Congratulations to all the successful hunters today


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Pulaski Buck Pole pic. He's causing some serious slow downs, brake checks & neck cranks in the mighty metropolis here.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Namrock said:


> Pulaski Buck Pole pic. He's causing some serious slow downs, brake checks & neck cranks in the mighty metropolis here.
> View attachment 454611


That’s just insane! I think he is growing every time I look at him! When you walked up I’m betting you were disappointed with some serious ground shrinkage!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Namrock said:


> View attachment 454613
> Pulaski Buck Pole pic. He's causing some serious slow downs, brake checks & neck cranks in the mighty metropolis here.
> View attachment 454611


Did you tape him?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Out in washtenaw county with the doe decoy! Possibly last hunt for two weeks. Not the highest of hopes tonight as it's been slow here so far for the rut - to the point I would almost say non-existent.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

vincke07 said:


> Had a tough time following blood through our native grass field. Ended up finding him by walking the trails, almost grid searching. Next option was to call a dog but Dad’s eagle eye spotted him where he expired. He probably ran about 200 yds.
> I was surprised as I tore one lung up and clipped the other. High entrance low exit, but didn’t bleed all that well that we could see. My best buck, first buck in 8 years after passing numerous 2.5s and more 1.5s than I can count.
> View attachment 454145
> View attachment 454141
> View attachment 454143


That’s a heck of a buck! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Namrock said:


> View attachment 454613
> Pulaski Buck Pole pic. He's causing some serious slow downs, brake checks & neck cranks in the mighty metropolis here.
> View attachment 454611


Congrats! That dude has some serious mass.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

johnhunter247 said:


> That’s just insane! I think he is growing every time I look at him! When you walked up I’m betting you were disappointed with some serious ground shrinkage!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No since I had about 5 or 6 seconds from seeing him till the shot, really didn't look at the antler's much. Knew he was a giant & after that focused on getting the pins where they needed to be & muscle memory took over from there. Now when he was standing 40 yards away getting all wobbly legged & I could see him clearly, then I wasn't sure I was believing what I was seeing. From the pics back in Oct I knew he was a damn good buck, but I didn't know he carried that much mass on him or was quite that tall. I had a couple really good bucks over there that I was holding out for. & I'm not making this up, from the cam pics I thought the other one might be the better of the 2. After seeing this one it has to make a guy wonder if he's actually bigger than what I think & I'm underestimating that one as well. (Probably not though)


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Namrock said:


> No since I had about 5 or 6 seconds from seeing him till the shot, really didn't look at the antler's much. Knew he was a giant & after that focused on getting the pins where they needed to be & muscle memory took over from there. Now when he was standing 40 yards away getting all wobbly legged & I could see him clearly, then I wasn't sure I was believing what I was seeing. From the pics back in Oct I knew he was a damn good buck, but I didn't know he carried that much mass on him or was quite that tall. I had a couple really good bucks over there that I was holding out for. & I'm not making this up, from the cam pics I thought the other one might be the better of the 2. After seeing this one it has to make a guy wonder if he's actually bigger than what I think & I'm underestimating that one as well. (Probably not though)


Well put the tape to him! You have a booner for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

johnhunter247 said:


> Well put the tape to him! You have a booner for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As a mainframe 8? Man I don't know about that. He's awesome but it's really hard for a 4X4 to score that well. I'll have the taxi put a green tape to him when I drop him off just for $h:+$ & giggles.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Namrock said:


> As a mainframe 8? Man I don't know about that. He's awesome but it's really hard for a 4X4 to score that well. I'll have the taxi put a green tape to him when I drop him off just for $h:+$ & giggles.


I think your going to be surprised at his gross score 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Namrock said:


> Sorry for the wait fellas, I have been a little busy! Thanks for all your well wishes. One hell of a night & yeah I found him!!! Mainframe 8 with 3 or 4 stickers & whole bunch of mass. I'll tell more of the story tommorow but I am 1 happy SOB!
> View attachment 454329
> 
> View attachment 454325
> ...


Didn't see this till just now, Hell of a buck congrats. Dam


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

stickbow shooter said:


> Didn't see this till just now, Hell of a buck congrats. Dam


Thanks stick, yeah he's pretty okay.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Namrock said:


> As a mainframe 8? Man I don't know about that. He's awesome but it's really hard for a 4X4 to score that well. I'll have the taxi put a green tape to him when I drop him off just for $h:+$ & giggles.


How are you still typing? I'd still be drunk off my ass


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

caj33 said:


> How are you still typing? I'd still be drunk off my ass


Had a water main break today & got called in to work. So I wouldn't have been able to go out today at all, this would have been my last day to bowhunt & I was planning on an all dayer. Guess last night was just meant to be.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Namrock said:


> Had a water main break today & got called in to work. So I wouldn't have been able to go out today at all, this would have been my last day to bowhunt & I was planning on an all dayer. Guess last night was just meant to be.


They must frown upon drinking on the job?


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

johnhunter247 said:


> I think your going to be surprised at his gross score
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will definitely let everyone know, was going to do a proper write up on the hunt, guess I'll wait until he's cut up, weighed & Danny & Emily have him @ Nature's pride


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

caj33 said:


> They must frown upon drinking on the job?


Both the other guys at the dpw hunt. So this truck drives past us with a really nice buck in the back. They both say DAMN! They both looked at me & (totally joking) I shrugged my shoulders & said meh. I got called everything but a human being.


----------



## Ryfarm48 (Oct 18, 2014)

Namrock said:


> Both the other guys at the dpw hunt. So this truck drives past us with a really nice buck in the back. They both say DAMN! They both looked at me & (totally joking) I shrugged my shoulders & said meh. I got called everything but a human being.


We were there yesterday dropping off our Ohio deer also, they do absolutely the best work Ive ever seen, and they are great people to boot. What a buck of a lifetime, congrats Namrock


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Namrock said:


> Sorry for the wait fellas, I have been a little busy! Thanks for all your well wishes. One hell of a night & yeah I found him!!! Mainframe 8 with 3 or 4 stickers & whole bunch of mass. I'll tell more of the story tommorow but I am 1 happy SOB!
> View attachment 454329
> 
> View attachment 454325
> ...


Holy heck Nam, that is an awesome buck! Congrats to you and I know from reading some other posts of yours that you’re on cloud 9 as you should be. Way to go man super happy for you!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Bowhunt said:


> Bought a new house this spring with 40 acres. Been busy building a barn and getting everything dialed in. I usually hunt parent’s farm, but finally hung a double ladder stand last week, so I could hunt with my kids behind the house. Saw 7 bucks this morning and finally decided to let an arrow go on this guy about 9:45. Something to be said for killing a deer on your own property. Tank of a deer with not quite the head gear to match. Dressed 185.
> View attachment 454229


Congrats on a beauty and yes it’s very rewarding coming on your own ground. Beautiful picture as well.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Namrock said:


> View attachment 454613
> Pulaski Buck Pole pic. He's causing some serious slow downs, brake checks & neck cranks in the mighty metropolis here.
> View attachment 454611


C'mon, bucks like that all over your kneck of the woods... 



johnhunter247 said:


> Did you tape him?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm assuming Norm's not a huge "tape" guy. I'm interested on how much he weighs ? 
People have to "tape" my mouth shut though because I'd be drunk and obnoxious !!


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

Namrock said:


> Sorry for the wait fellas, I have been a little busy! Thanks for all your well wishes. One hell of a night & yeah I found him!!! Mainframe 8 with 3 or 4 stickers & whole bunch of mass. I'll tell more of the story tommorow but I am 1 happy SOB!
> View attachment 454329
> 
> View attachment 454325
> ...


Namrock, that's a great buck! Congrats on a Michigan monster!


----------



## Shagy (Sep 20, 2001)

Shagy said:


> Just hit a good one, 4 yards on the ground. Think I heard it go down


 The follow up story is not real good. One of those moments that make you scratch your head! Short story is everything played out like a script except my shot. I somehow hit shoulder and after 6 hours of searching without a spec of blood, I found arrow 500 yards away with about 2 inches of penetration. Followed specs of blood another 100 yards and jumped him. He had a slight limp as he bounded away. Searched more on Sunday and could not find any sign to follow. Been kicking myself in the rear for the past 48 hours, I have waited and passed many over the last 6 years for this opportunity.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

johnhunter247 said:


> Namarock you just had to go an out do me!I’m curious what that pig is going to score. What a giant! I keep looking at the pics in awe. I’m curious to see the body pics as well and know the weight and age. You killed an absolute stud. Everything has to go perfectly and have incredible luck to get it done on a deer like this. You have pulled off a pretty incredible feat. Your in a class of a small percentage of hunters that have harvested an animal of this caliber when punching a Michigan tag. Deer like this are incredibly amazing animals, rare and in my opinion shouldn’t be taken lightly when your lucky enough to kill one. Congrats on an outstanding well deserved animal. I’m sure you have lost sleep because of this deer. I know first hand there is no describing the feeling that comes over you when you walk up to the deer and grab onto the horns for the first time. For me I work so hard for it and want it so badly that it’s pretty emotional. I eat, sleep and breath big whitetails though. It’s an addiction, complete obsession....
> You killed an absolute giant! What more can you say....!
> 
> 
> Sent fom my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is an incredible buck Namrock. John, there are many more guys in this area with giants on the walls. They dont post here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

vincke07 said:


> Very nice mount. I’m just surprised your boy doesn’t have a full beard already.


He's 14 & there ain't much at all on his chin. I'm beginning to think it may have skipped a generation. He's a little disappointed, but he'll be thankful when he can eat soup his whole life without his wife rolling her eyes from across the table


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

vsmorgantown said:


> As awesome as I remember him the day you killed him. Great mount and a stud muffin of a buck! Congrats again Nam,


Thanks VS. & It's not like I had forgotten what he looked like in my head. But when I got him back home & on the wall I said "DAMN" that's a big animal! Could picture him walking through that woods behind that doe on his way to me all over again while I was swallowing my heart.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Beautiful mounts brother!!!!


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Namrock said:


> Well it took a while, but he's finally home! & Yeah he was definitely worth the wait. I am very happy and pleased with the work they did on him. Taxi talked me into using a specific form he thought would work well for my buck. Some place out of Ohio, long story short is that it took a long time for him to get any forms at all from this place. Now we'll see if I can post pics with this new format. Don't mind the dirty kitchen, or my boy's Bob Ross t-shirt 😂 Happy little deers...
> View attachment 749353
> 
> Got him up, but I'm going to do some rearranging cause he's making every buck I have up but 1 insecure about themselves😒
> ...





Namrock said:


> Well it took a while, but he's finally home! & Yeah he was definitely worth the wait. I am very happy and pleased with the work they did on him. Taxi talked me into using a specific form he thought would work well for my buck. Some place out of Ohio, long story short is that it took a long time for him to get any forms at all from this place. Now we'll see if I can post pics with this new format. Don't mind the dirty kitchen, or my boy's Bob Ross t-shirt 😂 Happy little deers...
> View attachment 749353
> 
> Got him up, but I'm going to do some rearranging cause he's making every buck I have up but 1 insecure about themselves😒
> ...





Namrock said:


> Well it took a while, but he's finally home! & Yeah he was definitely worth the wait. I am very happy and pleased with the work they did on him. Taxi talked me into using a specific form he thought would work well for my buck. Some place out of Ohio, long story short is that it took a long time for him to get any forms at all from this place. Now we'll see if I can post pics with this new format. Don't mind the dirty kitchen, or my boy's Bob Ross t-shirt 😂 Happy little deers...
> View attachment 749353
> 
> Got him up, but I'm going to do some rearranging cause he's making every buck I have up but 1 insecure about themselves😒
> ...





Namrock said:


> Well it took a while, but he's finally home! & Yeah he was definitely worth the wait. I am very happy and pleased with the work they did on him. Taxi talked me into using a specific form he thought would work well for my buck. Some place out of Ohio, long story short is that it took a long time for him to get any forms at all from this place. Now we'll see if I can post pics with this new format. Don't mind the dirty kitchen, or my boy's Bob Ross t-shirt 😂 Happy little deers...
> View attachment 749353
> 
> Got him up, but I'm going to do some rearranging cause he's making every buck I have up but 1 insecure about themselves😒
> ...


Absolutely beautiful deer !!


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Doghouse 5 said:


> Absolutely beautiful deer !!


I have no idea why the post pulled your quote up four times !!!! Sorry !!!


----------

